# Strange Stuff, No Network Connection



## Thuye (Mar 21, 2010)

Strange stuff&#8230; This morning noticed that Tivo Desktop has a red X on the Icon. Indicates I need to &#8220;re-link&#8221; my account. Doing so in Tivo Desktop returns a success notice, but still the red X. Tivo says I need to reinstall the desktop software. Now, this evening, both my Premier units indicate they have no Internet connection and I cannot search for programing. Both units will successfully connect and update, both units pass the connection test, both units see the other units and can transfer programs. Is the Tivo service having some issues? So, an Internet connection is required to search for programing?


----------



## EdH (Oct 21, 2000)

Thuye said:


> Strange stuff Now, this evening, both my Premier units indicate they have no Internet connection and I cannot search for programing. Both units will successfully connect and update, both units pass the connection test, both units see the other units and can transfer programs. Is the Tivo service having some issues? So, an Internet connection is required to search for programing?


Same here. What's happening?

Ed


----------



## Thuye (Mar 21, 2010)

There's a thread here about this (seems to be the same) issue:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456208

I did set up Pandora last night, think it's those giant blue aliens?


----------



## WOODMO (Sep 15, 2005)

Thuye said:


> Now, this evening, both my Premier units indicate they have no Internet connection and I cannot search for programing. Both units will successfully connect and update, both units pass the connection test, both units see the other units and can transfer programs. Is the Tivo service having some issues? So, an Internet connection is required to search for programing?


Same.


----------



## mike cip (Sep 24, 2010)

Same


----------



## fdisker2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

Same here. I've never had a problem with my wireless until after I ran Pandora.


----------



## Thuye (Mar 21, 2010)

We all know Tivo could care less about us end user owners, but since this latest problem involves advertising delivery thus affecting the revenue stream from their advertisers, I&#8217;ll bet this will get fixed quick&#8230; Hey advertisers, you&#8217;re not getting what you paid (are paying) for&#8230;


----------



## jbk224 (Sep 24, 2010)

Had same "network" problem tonight. Ascertained that nothing wrong with my 2 TiVos and started chat session w/tech support. First session no help. Second session confirmed that software problem with Premier TiVos. "They are working on workaround". No ETA. I suggested that they send out a message to all Premier owners. Said that only "Management" can do this. I'll call management tomorrow.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

jbk224 said:


> Had same "network" problem tonight. Ascertained that nothing wrong with my 2 TiVos and started chat session w/tech support. First session no help. Second session confirmed that software problem with Premier TiVos. "They are working on workaround". No ETA. I suggested that they send out a message to all Premier owners. Said that only "Management" can do this. I'll call management tomorrow.


While the Premiere won't work without a network connection, which is likely what the tech is referring to, the issue here is that TiVo's servers are having issues at this point. This is causing problems for Premiere owners because the Premiere connects to TiVo's servers.

Note that I'm also seeing HME applications time out on my Series 3. Also the Now Playing List and To Do lists on TiVo's web site aren't updated currently (at least for me).


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Got hit with this too. But it seems to be OK now.


----------



## jbk224 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yep. Now working for me too.


----------



## EdH (Oct 21, 2000)

Working now for me too.

But it's wrong that the Premier balks when there's a network problem. 

It should run w/o the network content?

Ed


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

EdH said:


> It should run w/o the network content?


It can play shows, it just can't search for shows or load up detailed info.

If you highlight the show and press play on the remote, the show will play. If you hit "select", you'll get the error message because the Premiere is trying to load more info.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

The Premiere really should handle the loss of the network connection more gracefully.


----------



## EdH (Oct 21, 2000)

DaveWhittle said:


> It can play shows, it just can't search for shows or load up detailed info.


Yes, I finally figured that out. But why should I have to figure it out. Tivo can do better.

Ed


----------



## mike cip (Sep 24, 2010)

EdH said:


> Yes, I finally figured that out. But why should I have to figure it out. Tivo can do better.
> 
> Ed


I got an on screen message that read " just push play" pretty effective


----------



## ehamada (Sep 19, 2010)

Is anybody still seeing this problem? Seemed like this thread has been dead for a few weeks now. I've had my Premiere for almost a month now and this issue just started happening. 

Has there been any progress for a software fix?


----------



## husky55 (Feb 2, 2008)

EdH said:


> Yes, I finally figured that out. But why should I have to figure it out. Tivo can do better.
> 
> Ed


I actually spent a couple days blaming my network and new router. Changing firmware on routers, repeater bridges, and could not solve the problem. Preparing..., Connecting sucessfully, then Download Info failed...Played with port forwarding, port triggering, IP addresses etc... Then suddenly, everything is working again. Tivo servers failures were not handled well.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

How long did this issue occur? I never saw any problems here.


----------



## JoeBlome (Oct 26, 2010)

Good hint about pushing play instead of select to avoid the error


----------



## husky55 (Feb 2, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> How long did this issue occur? I never saw any problems here.


Lucky for you.

I had the problem for about 3-4 days. I installed a new Asus RT-N16 with factory firmware 1.0.1.6 then upgraded to Asus 1.0.1.14 which had problems of its own. I did run Asus latest firmware 1.0.1.19 with no problem for about a month before the Tivo problem. So I was suspicious of the Asus router creating problems. When the Download Info failed, I thought that the Asus was misbehaving again. What makes the troubleshooting hard to diagnose was that my computers, laptops and desktops wired and wireless work fine either through the repeater bridge or the switches.

I then, replaced the Asus firmware with DD-WRT. No problem there except Tivo cannot donwload, connecting is sucessful. I then upgraded the DD-WRT on my bridge to a later release, still no Tivo download.

I then try to open various ports TCP and UDP using port forwarding and port triggering. No love there.

Then suddenly, the problem disappears. Tivo is downloading again. Everything looks good so far for the last few days


----------



## HockeyFan (Oct 9, 2010)

OPening Pandora's box. _What could go wrong?_


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HockeyFan said:


> OPening Pandora's box. _What could go wrong?_


----------



## chrispyone (Sep 29, 2010)

I had an issue with this last night and it seemed to happen after the 10.6 update. I could get on youtube and pandora, but kept getting no network connection errors when trying to play recorded shows.

Turns out the Tivo had an issue with my DHCP server and came up with an invalid/expired IP address. After an hour of tinkering with my wireless bridge and the Tivo, finally got the connection to work.


----------



## jmil_draws (Oct 28, 2010)

chrispyone said:


> I had an issue with this last night and it seemed to happen after the 10.6 update. I could get on youtube and pandora, but kept getting no network connection errors when trying to play recorded shows.
> 
> Turns out the Tivo had an issue with my DHCP server and came up with an invalid/expired IP address. After an hour of tinkering with my wireless bridge and the Tivo, finally got the connection to work.


I've been having very similar network issues, and I'm also working off of a wireless bridge. I'm not really familiar with dhcp server issues, would you mind explaining what you needed to do to fix the problem?


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

chrispyone said:


> I had an issue with this last night and it seemed to happen after the 10.6 update. I could get on youtube and pandora, but kept getting no network connection errors when trying to play recorded shows.
> 
> Turns out the Tivo had an issue with my DHCP server and came up with an invalid/expired IP address. After an hour of tinkering with my wireless bridge and the Tivo, finally got the connection to work.


I had the same issue. Only i could get youtube but not pandora. I had to reboot my tivo and every thing is working:up: I had the same no network connection on my TV screen after the reboot its gone.


----------

